# Caroline Flack



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 15, 2020)

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....flack-dead-love-island-host-a9337581.html?amp

😲

Only 40 - shocking news


----------



## Wolf (Feb 15, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/caroline-flack-dead-love-island-host-a9337581.html?amp

😲

Only 40 - shocking news
		
Click to expand...

Taken her own life apparently.. 
https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbiz/10971333/caroline-flack-dead-love-island/


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 15, 2020)

it does seem that more social media influencers/stars and those connected to it are taking their lives.
The whole love island show now has well-being coaches for them when they get out.

it seems to me that so many people are now deciding if they’re happy by number of followers that when something bad happens in their life (court case) they simply don’t have the emotional range/support to cope.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 15, 2020)

Tragic.

She's been hounded by the gutter press and on social media for the last 18months.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 15, 2020)

BBC also reporting she's committed suicide. Tragic.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 15, 2020)

I was a big fan,I’m gutted.
One stupid night and her world is turned upside down.

RIP


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 15, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Tragic.

She's been hounded by the gutter press and on social media for the last 18months.
		
Click to expand...

Why 18month?


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 15, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Tragic.

She's been hounded by the gutter press and on social media for the last 18months.
		
Click to expand...

The same scum press will be full of tributes for her now.
Absolute tragedy. Feel very sad about it.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 15, 2020)

Very, very sad. RIP. Our press have so much to answer for - they can crucify a person.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 15, 2020)

Its more of a society issue imo. 

Lots of people make money selling themselves on social media to young impressionable people then complain when that same social outlet turn on them.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 15, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Its more of a society issue imo.

Lots of people make money selling themselves on social media to young impressionable people then complain when that same social outlet turn on them.
		
Click to expand...

There is something in that but it's about when to stop persecuting a "celebrity" and understanding when enough is enough.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 15, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Its more of a society issue imo.

Lots of people make money selling themselves on social media to young impressionable people then complain when that same social outlet turn on them.
		
Click to expand...

This young lady wasn’t a social media star - she made her name through television and radio presenting. The media and trolls hounded her because of who she had as a boyfriends at various times plus many other issues - social media was used as a tool to hound her


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 15, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			There is something in that but it's about when to stop persecuting a "celebrity" and understanding when enough is enough.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe, but the press have been like it forever. Stars used to tip off the press where they would be for photo ops. 

‘’I may be a little harsh, but if you take the good, you have to accept the bad. They can always simply not read the papers...


----------



## Wolf (Feb 15, 2020)

I understand its a sad loss of life but considering she's been caught domestically abusing her male partner and had many a drug allegation against her in past she is hardly someone we can say was innocently hounded by the press and persecuted.

If a male celeb did the same to his partner many people would have happily seen him hounded so to speak and shamed. Mental health, domestic abuse all needs greater understanding.

It is very sad she chose to take her own life but the press alone are not responsible, she made many a decision that caused her to behave as she did. My thoughts are with her family at the loss of there child but i remain prefer in this case to be more balanced about what caused this than simply blame the press. It'll be unpopular as a viewpoint but i feel its fsr more balanced.


----------



## ger147 (Feb 15, 2020)

Tragic when anyone feels thay is their only way out, and especially sad in this case as it was due to disgusting unwarranted treatment by the media.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 15, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			This young lady wasn’t a social media star - she made her name through television and radio presenting. The media and trolls hounded her because of who she had as a boyfriends at various times plus many other issues - social media was used as a tool to hound her
		
Click to expand...

i’ve deleted my response. 

just like the `Kobe thread, this isn’t the place to discuss her as a person.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 15, 2020)

Imagine going through life & never making a mistake.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 15, 2020)

Wolf said:



			I understand its a sad loss of life but considering she's been caught domestically abusing her male partner and had many a drug allegation against her in past she is hardly someone we can say was innocently hounded by the press and persecuted.

If a male celeb did the same to his partner many people would have happily seen him hounded so to speak and shamed. Mental health, domestic abuse all needs greater understanding.

It is very sad she chose to take her own life but the press alone are not responsible, she made many a decision that caused her to behave as she did. My thoughts are with her family at the loss of there child but i remain prefer in this case to be more balanced about what caused this than simply blame the press. It'll be unpopular as a viewpoint but i feel its fsr more balanced.
		
Click to expand...

Drugs allegations were nothing but people on social media again suggesting she was doing drugs because of some rolled up paper when it was a pen

Domestic abuse was hitting her boyfriend with a lamp during an argument - a one off incident that gets dealt with by the police and certainly doesn’t mean she should be “hounded”

Even going back all the way to when she went out with that young pop star - some of the stuff said about her was disgraceful 

It’s laughable when people like Morgan comes out with sympathy when he is the shining light is the gutter media of the uk


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 15, 2020)

The shame in all of this, whether she has a past involving drugs and the assault case which was due to go to court on March 4th and so not proven is that she has got a position where suicide was the only way out. Where is her support network of friends and family to help her in troubled times?


----------



## Wolf (Feb 15, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Drugs allegations were nothing but people on social media again suggesting she was doing drugs because of some rolled up paper when it was a pen

*Domestic abuse was hitting her boyfriend with a lamp during an argument - a one off incident that gets dealt with by the police and certainly doesn’t mean she should be “hounded”*

Even going back all the way to when she went out with that young pop star - some of the stuff said about her was disgraceful

It’s laughable when people like Morgan comes out with sympathy when he is the shining light is the gutter media of the uk
		
Click to expand...

That's ok then she only assaulted him once with a lamp during an argument. I'll do that to my Mrs shall i and we will see who gets charged with assault for domestic abuse. 

As I said its sad she had to choose this way out but nobody should be defending her incident as just part of an argument. I'll bow out this thread now because clearly we only see good in people when tragedy strikes instead of remaining balanced.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 15, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Drugs allegations were nothing but people on social media again suggesting she was doing drugs because of some rolled up paper when it was a pen

Domestic abuse was hitting her boyfriend with a lamp during an argument - a one off incident that gets dealt with by the police and certainly doesn’t mean she should be “hounded”
		
Click to expand...

Hadn't been dealt with as it as due to go to trial on March 4th and as part of the bail conditions (according to BBC news) she couldn't have contact with her boyfriend. Far from dealt with I'd have said


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 15, 2020)

Absolutely saddened by this news.
One thing I didn’t realise though was how close she was to some on here,I mean imagine knowing the ins and outs of someone’s relationship and all that goes on in it.
Dyafastfu


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 15, 2020)

Wolf said:



			That's ok then she only assaulted him once with a lamp during an argument. I'll do that to my Mrs shall i and we will see who gets charged with assault for domestic abuse.

As I said its sad she had to choose this way out but nobody should be defending her incident as just part of an argument. I'll bow out this thread now because clearly we only see good in people when tragedy strikes instead of remaining balanced.
		
Click to expand...

Where did anyone say “that’s ok then”  and no one is defending her for that incident 

A young girl has felt that life is that bad she just can’t handle it anymore - a young lady who was hounded from pillar to post for years and some people wanting to find “balance” ?! Or other want to point little fingers at the person themselves 

She was a human being who made a mistake - she was being hounded before that in a big way , you bringing in “drug allegations” just shows what affect the media has when not once has there been anything concrete about drugs - but spread enough muck and something sticks - good old british red top media


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 15, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			The same scum press will be full of tributes for her now.
Absolute tragedy. Feel very sad about it.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah and that odious organisation at the forefront of it all continually gets away with printing lies etc.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 15, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The shame in all of this, whether she has a past involving drugs and the assault case which was due to go to court on March 4th and so not proven is that she has got a position where suicide was the only way out. *Where is her support network of friends and family to help her in troubled times?*

Click to expand...

What a very poor comment to post, I expect better from you. 

Probably distraught, blaming themselves to think she couldn’t approach them or ask for help. Fool.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 15, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			What a very poor comment to post, I expect better from you.

Probably distraught, blaming themselves to think she couldn’t approach them or ask for help. Fool.
		
Click to expand...

imagine how her twin sister feels


----------



## Wolf (Feb 15, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Where did anyone say “that’s ok then”  and no one is defending her for that incident

A young girl has felt that life is that bad she just can’t handle it anymore - a young lady who was hounded from pillar to post for years and some people wanting to find “balance” ?! Or other want to point little fingers at the person themselves

She was a human being who made a mistake - she was being hounded before that in a big way , you bringing in “drug allegations” just shows what affect the media has when not once has there been anything concrete about drugs - but spread enough muck and something sticks - good old british red top media
		
Click to expand...

As usual Phil you fail to read  what you're replying to. I said allegations regards to drugs and yes i said domestic abuse for her assault on her partner, it was you who down played it as a single incident as though thats OK. No its not ok.. For the record someone famous does something news worthy like assault its going to get a lot of press, don't like it then don't commit the crime.

It is a tragedy she chose this way out and a horrible time for her family. Im not being dragged down by your antics on this thread as I said my opinion would be unpopular but it is balanced. Quote me again should you wish to but my point is made and I'm out..


----------



## robinthehood (Feb 15, 2020)

Have a night off people 😉


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 15, 2020)

Wolf said:



			As usual Phil you fail to read  what you're replying to. I said allegations regards to drugs and yes i said domestic abuse for her assault on her partner, it was you who down played it as a single incident as though thats OK. No its not ok.. For the record someone famous does something news worthy like assault its going to get a lot of press, don't like it then don't commit the crime.

It is a tragedy she chose this way out and a horrible time for her family. Im not being dragged down by your antics on this thread as I said my opinion would be unpopular but it is balanced. Quote me again should you wish to but my point is made and I'm out..
		
Click to expand...

Well said.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 15, 2020)

I didn't even know who she was until she was charged with assault.
It's always a shame when anyone takes their own life, but I don't understand why  an alleged assault from a woman to a man is more acceptable than the other way round.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 15, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I didn't even know who she was until she was charged with assault.
It's always a shame when anyone takes their own life, but I don't understand why  an alleged assualt from a woman to a man is more acceptable than the other way round.
		
Click to expand...

Acceptable how??
She lost her job,been hammered in the press to the point that she couldn’t take anymore. 
How the hell was this just accepted?


----------



## timd77 (Feb 15, 2020)

So, who was there during the assault and can give us an account of what happened? Did she just pick up a lamp and hit him out of the blue, or did he go for her either physically or mentally abusing her? Anybody? Thought not.

She’s been found guilty by the media and the idiots who crave gossip/drama and believe what they read.  She hasn’t brought this on herself. Christ.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 15, 2020)

What grates me about it all is how on social media every single "celeb" is outraged at the press and saying just be nice to each other. which of course we should 

Yet how many of them actually offered their support when she was still with us? How many will have turned their back when she got charged etc.

Piers Morgan aswell .. just shut up you cretin


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 15, 2020)

Let’s take the night off people please, 
Thread locked till the morning


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 16, 2020)

Thread reopened.
Before posting, please remember that a person has been driven to despair to the point of taking her own life. 

Let’s not add to the pain that her family and friends will be feeling today


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 16, 2020)

Caroline Flack has been hounded by the press and on social media for years - yeah started very young presenting kids telly progressed through to radio and telly - she amazing on Strictly but some of the stuff said to her was disgraceful 

Then she had the gall to go on a few dates with a young pop star and was attacked for it - she was accused of taking drugs because social media trolls saw a “pen” on a picture with her and assumed it so she could so drugs - and no surprise the trolls leapt upon it 

She had her fall out with the boyfriend which was being dealt with by the police but she was then dumped out by ITV because of it ( strange they managed to stand by Dec and many others ) - then the social media and press just went after her even stronger - only on Friday the Scum were sending out pics of a “Flack Valentines Day “ - that same scum paper who are now deleting everything in sight that they posted about her. 

The press hounded Diana , they have just hounded Harry and Meghan out of tbe country -and now they have blood on their hands 








I hope one day people may learn


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 16, 2020)

I see the press and the CPS are being lined up as the culprits in this, yet Love Island seems to be getting a pass.

Maybe it's me, but a series that has had 2 contestants and a presenter commit suicide needs to take a long hard look at itself.


----------



## Fish (Feb 16, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			What grates me about it all is how on social media every single "celeb" is outraged at the press and saying just be nice to each other. which of course we should

Yet how many of them actually offered their support when she was still with us? How many will have turned their back when she got charged etc.

Piers Morgan aswell .. just shut up you cretin
		
Click to expand...

I agree with Kevin who was on SKY this early this morning, and was very emotive on the subject, we don't need to be nice to each other or make an effort to be nice to people, quite simply, if you haven't got anything good to say, then don't say anything!

Could reduce posts on here by massive numbers!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 16, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			I see the press and the CPS are being lined up as the culprits in this, yet Love Island seems to be getting a pass.

Maybe it's me, but a series that has had 2 contestants and a presenter commit suicide needs to take a long hard look at itself.
		
Click to expand...

Never mind the insidious effect this sort of realty programme has on young girls especially and their perceptions of self, body image, self-esteem and ultimately self-worth.  And when self-worth gets very low we head into a very dark place.  God bless.


----------



## Fish (Feb 16, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			I see the press and the CPS are being lined up as the culprits in this, yet Love Island seems to be getting a pass.

Maybe it's me, but a series that has had 2 contestants and a presenter commit suicide needs to take a long hard look at itself.
		
Click to expand...

The CPS will have just been the tipping point, so it's obviously going to be to the forefront of blame, but CF was struggling with Anxiety & depression for some time, as many do, but like many people in all walks of life they put on a brave face and wear a mask, and just because they have wealth by being in the public eye and are essentially famous, does't make them any different to the man or woman on the street.

It's a tragic loss of life, people close to her will be devastated they didn't see the signs, or could have helped more if they did know to some degree, but tbh, if your'e sat in solitude dwelling and things just seem to be getting worse, and your'e suffering like she was reported to be, then nobody would have stopped her, mental health is very real, and it does't discriminate against who it targets!


----------



## JamesR (Feb 16, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Never mind the insidious effect this sort of realty programme has on *young* *girls* especially and their perceptions of self, body image, self-esteem and ultimately self-worth.  And when self-worth gets very low we head into a very dark place.  God bless.
		
Click to expand...

...& boys


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 16, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			I see the press and the CPS are being lined up as the culprits in this, yet Love Island seems to be getting a pass.

Maybe it's me, but a series that has had 2 contestants and a presenter commit suicide needs to take a long hard look at itself.
		
Click to expand...

The CPS will only be doing their job , an assault did take place and I have no doubt they were just going though they process 

In regards the telly - it’s reality telly and it’s been happening for decades now , I believe the show have a lot after show care etc for the contestants but the first young girl that killed herself was suffered for years before the show, ADHD and depression and was on a lot of medication over the years - same with the the guy.

Flack has been hounded for years even before she became the presenter of the show - she was called a peadophile when she was going out with Harry Styles because he was younger than her , then there was Prince Harry and again hounded. 

Love Island does make celebrities of some of their contenders but it shouldn’t mean they should be open to the level of abuse they get on both social media and mainly the written press


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 16, 2020)

...and just perhaps if she wasn’t having to carry with her through every day of her life the heavy load of media intrusion and social media abuse - built up over years and very difficult to put aside - then maybe she could have ‘carried‘ the court case.  But no - it is likely it seems that this - or maybe something else not obviously significant but perhaps related to it - was the straw that broke the camels back, and caused her to collapse as she has done. 

Sometimes it is not the big things that break us, but something little that just makes the heavy load we are already carrying just too heavy to bear - and with no one to share it with...we collapse.

so very sad and yet - and surely - so very avoidable


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 16, 2020)

Fish said:



			The CPS will have just been the tipping point, so it's obviously going to be to the forefront of blame, but CF was struggling with Anxiety & depression for some time, as many do, but like many people in all walks of life they put on a brave face and wear a mask, and just because they have wealth by being in the public eye and are essentially famous, does't make them any different to the man or woman on the street.

It's a tragic loss of life, people close to her will be devastated they didn't see the signs, or could have helped more if they did know to some degree, but tbh, if your'e sat in solitude dwelling and things just seem to be getting worse, and your'e suffering like she was reported to be, then nobody would have stopped her, mental health is very real, and it does't discriminate against who it targets!
		
Click to expand...

Probably the best post on here for a long time.

We all have the ability to “push buttons” or “shoot from the hip” when answering people on here or in person (I certainly have) and at times we should try and remember this forum is social media and we are all “real” people behind the posts with no idea what forum members are coping with or going through.

We’ve had members bravely come forward and discuss their problems and ask for help, we’ve, 100%, got members struggling on their own and probably a fortunate minority who have never been personally affected by mental illness.

Let’s try a little harder eh!

And for anyone who is struggling or feels isolated, trapped etc, please ask for help, please reach out, you are not alone.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 16, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Never mind the insidious effect this sort of realty programme has on young girls especially and their perceptions of self, body image, self-esteem and ultimately self-worth.  And when self-worth gets very low we head into a very dark place.  God bless.
		
Click to expand...

Your could add Instagram, other social media, music videos, indeed a vast amount of advertising as well. All promoting the perfect life, perfect body, prefect friends. 

The amount of s@@t we throw at our younger generations that is messing with their self worth in the name of getting more clicks, selling more product, making more money is hideous and only getting worse. And then we wonder why the younger allegedly snowflake generations act like they do.


----------



## ger147 (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 16, 2020)

ger147 said:



View attachment 29200

Click to expand...

Perhaps we can all take a moment to reflect about ourselves and any individual who used to be in our life and close, but today - for whatever reason - is not.  And perhaps, whether or not we consider the separation down to us or them, we take the opportunity to reach out.  We may not get a reply or any response - but we do not know what our reaching out might mean to that person.


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 16, 2020)

ger147 said:



View attachment 29200

Click to expand...

That’s a nice stance to take and I am sure it is very much appreciated when it’s offered. I would also advocate that an element of self help is required. Honestly asking yourself what makes you unhappy and then addressing those issues. Deep down they are driven by people around you. Social media allows these toxic relationships to proliferate.. disconnecting from it is a solution and seeking the company of your closest friends will always be a benefit.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 16, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



*That’s a nice stance to take and I am sure it is very much appreciated when it’s offered. I would also advocate that an element of self help is required.* Honestly asking yourself what makes you unhappy and then addressing those issues. Deep down they are driven by people around you. Social media allows these toxic relationships to proliferate.. disconnecting from it is a solution and seeking the company of your closest friends will always be a benefit.
		
Click to expand...

Both are nice and fine sentiments, but I would also add the other person may not be in the “right place” to be approached, they may be in denial or just unaware.

Unfortunately there is no “one answer suits all” or one tablet that can fix it, it’s very complex and difficult and at times we all need to tread carefully.


----------



## User20204 (Feb 16, 2020)

It's a terribly sad and tragic ending but I never really understand people who don't know them personally getting upset.

I was shocked as anyone when I heard yesterday, I did think about her during the evening yet went to bed last night not thinking about her or her loved ones and got up this morning again with her not in my thoughts.


----------



## stefanovic (Feb 16, 2020)

Don't watch LI and don't use social media.
That's because I got the point of life years ago, and it's Darwinian.
The Sun trying to promote b/s that none of us need to be alone is fake news because all of us are alone. We are born alone, we live life on our own, we die alone.
As Thomas Hobbes remarked: Life is solitary, poor, nasty, brutish and short.
So don't get ahead of yourself. Sports people and celebrities are particularly vulnerable.
They can't cope when life doesn't live up to expectations.
Get used to harsh reality.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 16, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			It's a terribly sad and tragic ending but *I never really understand people who don't know them personally getting upset.*

I was shocked as anyone when I heard yesterday, I did think about her during the evening yet went to bed last night not thinking about her or her loved ones and got up this morning again with her not in my thoughts.
		
Click to expand...

Depends on what you class as 'upset'.  If you are purely classing it as people getting upset because she has died then if you are a fan of hers then it is completely understandable. Of course you will not be upset as if it was a loved one or family member that died, but it can still affect you.  And whilst it does not relate directly to her, you can also be upset that we live in a society where suicide is the single biggest killer of men under the age of 45 in the country.  And any high profile suicide could open up a conversation about that.


----------



## User20204 (Feb 16, 2020)

stefanovic said:



			Don't watch LI and *don't use social media.*
.
		
Click to expand...

Really ? You want to have another go at that again ?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 16, 2020)

stefanovic said:



			Don't watch LI and don't use social media.
That's because I got the point of life years ago, and it's Darwinian.
The Sun trying to promote b/s that none of us need to be alone is fake news because all of us are alone. We are born alone, we live life on our own, we die alone.
As Thomas Hobbes remarked: Life is solitary, poor, nasty, brutish and short.
So don't get ahead of yourself. S*ports people and celebrities are particularly vulnerable.
They can't cope when life doesn't live up to expectations.*
Get used to harsh reality.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest from what I see I'd argue that everyone is vulnerable to that. Including an alarming number of young people.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2020)

The truly ironic thing that's going on at the moment is the vitriol being aimed at those who aimed vitriol at CF .
Abuse is abuse no matter who its aimed at.
And you feel it no matter how thick skinned you make out you are or how much you try and ignore it.
A line in the sand needs to be drawn.
All forms of abuse should be dealt with swiftly and positively 
"Banter" is a good one. Oh, it's only banter so it doesn't matter.
Well, sometimes it does.


----------



## User20204 (Feb 16, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			. Including an alarming number of young people.
		
Click to expand...

The issue I see with the young of today and mainly women (despite the high suicide rate in young men) if they need others to satisfy their own self need for loving. They take more selfies of themselves in a day than my mother took of me in ten years. They always need other peoples verification that they are lovely/hot call it what you want, they need that fix and I can't understand why.


----------



## stefanovic (Feb 16, 2020)

Get off social media platforms like Facebook. 
The idea that you have friends everywhere is a lie. 
Believe me, you will always have more enemies, even within your own family.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 16, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			The issue I see with the young of today and mainly women (despite the high suicide rate in young men) if they need others to satisfy their own self need for loving. They take more selfies of themselves in a day than my mother took of me in ten years. *They always need other peoples verification that they are lovely/hot call it what you want,* *they need that fix and I can't understand wh*y.
		
Click to expand...

Small point but technically your mother could not have taken selfies of you, she would just be taking a picture.  The comparison would have been the number of selfies she took of herself on a camera.

There is research to say that it is how the human brain operates and it has always been there.  All we have done as a society is come up with 'easy ways' for people to meet their needs.  Many many more kids have a camera nowadays on their phone where as in years past hardly any kids had access to one, social media provides a channel for them to easily gain 'likes', they are bombarded with often unrealistic images to show what they should look like and aspire to be.

It is not all the fault of social media companies, but they have just provided a widely available technological solution to our basic human needs to be wanted, liked and respected and sometimes show off. Something that is particularly prevalent in your girls as they often judge their self worth on the number of friends they have and their popularity, always have done. It's just a lot easier for them to get that 'instant hit' now and companies such as Instagram are more than happy to provide the platform for them to do it, whilst at the same time hovering up all sorts of data about them they can then monetize. Yes some young people are very self obsessed, but mostly they are just a product of their environment.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 16, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			The issue I see with the young of today and mainly women (despite the high suicide rate in young men) if they need others to satisfy their own self need for loving. They take more selfies of themselves in a day than my mother took of me in ten years. They always need other peoples verification that they are lovely/hot call it what you want, they need that fix and I can't understand why.
		
Click to expand...

Its a spiral. Once upon a time if someone said well done, that's all most people needed. Peer pressure, ambitions and expectations are far higher today than they've ever been. Failure to meet those expectations, and the 'public' scrutiny that failure brings on is high. Some people need more than well done as affirmation they are doing right.

Perhaps give a thought to what it might be like if you constantly felt like a failure, reinforced by so many people telling you, you are a failure. It is a circle, or a downward spiral. How would you break that circle.

Some strong characters will sympathise, others who've been to dark places will empathise. Wherever you sit in that spectrum, whether you fully understand the motivators either way, a young person has given in to the darkest thoughts anyone could ever have. To reach that point she will have suffered long and hard. She will have known minutes that felt like hours and hours that felt like days. She will have woken up in the morning because her body has woken her up but she won't have felt like eating, washing or dressing. And the thought of company will have terrified her. The thought of sitting in a restaurant, especially in the middle of the restaurant and not with her back to a wall would have seen her sweating and running for the hills.

Short version; I stood on the edge of a cliff at 3:30am out in Italy 10 years ago and seriously contemplated jumping. Years of PTSD took me there. The journey, the days/weeks/months/years to get to that point were horrific. And the journey back up from the pit of despair was greasy.

Suicide is the mistake that no one can put right. And the what if's for those that are left behind...

I couldn't give a toss what judgements anyone wants to apply to her for her actions. I feel desperately sorry for her for the pain she will have gone through to reach that point, and I feel desperately sorry for those left behind with the what if's. As for the media and the trolls.... there isn't an infraction big enough to cover my disgust and what I'd like to say.


----------



## drdel (Feb 16, 2020)

It seems to me that that the fracas caused no danger to the public and the CPS were misguided. It did not need to keep it going. 

A bit like this thread which IMO has shown some poor taste and serves no purpose and is best terminated, we could just respect the fact a person has died and may she RIP


----------



## stefanovic (Feb 16, 2020)

drdel said:



			A bit like this thread which IMO has shown some poor taste and serves no purpose and is best terminated, we could just respect the fact a person has died and may she RIP
		
Click to expand...

Sad this case is it's worth remembering we are all products of the terrible cruelty of evolution, going back 2 million years of human evolution alone.
Keep this in mind the next time a suicide happens:
"The average across a large number of historical studies suggests that in the past around one-quarter of infants *died* in their first year of life and around *half* of all *children died* before they reached the end of puberty. ... The global average today is 10 times lower than the average of the past."

In other words, there has never been a better time to be alive than now.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 16, 2020)

I think the cps had to continue the case.  As much as we might want to believe everything the couple told us of the incident there clearly was an incident of some sort - there are just too many situations when the ‘assaulted’ does not want to pursue the matter - and we hear of a subsequent assault with mich more grievous outcome. 

We do not know anything of the girls relationship with her partner or the history - we naturally wish to think the best and most innocent - but would we think the same were the couple from a completely different socio-economic background?  Besides.  It is surely better in some ways that the case was heard and if there were mitigating circumstances or mental health issues the judge would surely have taken these into account...and recommended treatment.  It is unlikely I am thinking that there would be ‘no case to answer’ or it being continued as a ‘showcase’ trial.

Let us not us let the media try and divert attention from their part in this terribly sad story by pointing a finger at the CPS.  The media need to remember that when you the point a finger at others you point three at yourself.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 16, 2020)

drdel said:



			It seems to me that that the fracas caused no danger to the public and the CPS were misguided. It did not need to keep it going.

*A bit like this thread which IMO has shown some poor taste and serves no purpose and is best terminated,* we could just respect the fact a person has died and may she RIP
		
Click to expand...

Personally I think the recent posts have been very interesting, are busting a few myths and some people are being very brave in what they say. Not sure why it should be closed now.


----------



## User20204 (Feb 16, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			Small point but technically your mother could not have taken selfies of you, she would just be taking a picture.  The comparison would have been the number of selfies she took of herself on a camera.

.
		
Click to expand...

Small point, I never said my Mother took selfies with me, have another read of what I did actually say.


----------



## User20204 (Feb 16, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I think the cps had to continue the case.  .
		
Click to expand...

Of curse they had to, domestic abuse is not something that should be forgotten about cause it was a woman against a man.


----------



## timd77 (Feb 16, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			It's a terribly sad and tragic ending but I never really understand people who don't know them personally getting upset.

I was shocked as anyone when I heard yesterday, I did think about her during the evening yet went to bed last night not thinking about her or her loved ones and got up this morning again with her not in my thoughts.
		
Click to expand...

Personally speaking, I haven’t stopped thinking about it since I first heard. No fan of hers by any stretch of the imagination, but she’s a young person driven to this state, who felt her only way of peace was to kill herself. That is absolutely tragic. And everyone who buys a rag newspaper, likes a ‘gossip’ tweet, sends a nasty tweet thinking they’ll never read it, is part of the problem. 

I guess the reason it’s got to me is that I’ve got 2 teenage daughters obsessed by how they look, what their friends think of them, what strangers think of them. And it scares the sh*t out of me to think that they might ever feel the way CF did, born from wanted to be liked.

Ours isn’t to necessarily understand or agree, rather to appreciate that everyone deals with life in different ways.


----------



## User20204 (Feb 16, 2020)

timd77 said:



			I guess the reason it’s got to me is that I’ve got 2 teenage daughters obsessed by how they look, what their friends think of them, what strangers think of them. And it scares the sh*t out of me to think that they might ever feel the way CF did, born from wanted to be liked.

.
		
Click to expand...


I'd hazard a guess that it's been due to your daughters obsession with social media that has them obsessed with what others think of them. 

It's all about the likes.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 16, 2020)

stefanovic said:



			Sad this case is it's worth remembering we are all products of the terrible cruelty of evolution, going back 2 million years of human evolution alone.
Keep this in mind the next time a suicide happens:
"The average across a large number of historical studies suggests that in the past around one-quarter of infants *died* in their first year of life and around *half* of all *children died* before they reached the end of puberty. ... The global average today is 10 times lower than the average of the past."

*In other words, there has never been a better time to be alive than now*.
		
Click to expand...

If the only criteria you are using is infant and child mortality rates.  Which if you are in a dark place mentally, is probably not the 1st thing that springs to mind.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 16, 2020)

And I hear with some sadness (i guess) all those celebs tweeting their sorrow - and in doing so they actually highlight for me the issue with social media.  Why do these celebs feel the need to express their upset publically - do I really care what Jonathan Ross thinks for instance - absolutely not.  But he and the rest clearly think that others - and their fans and followers - do need to hear their words. But why?  Why do the celebs feel the need to do this, and why do the needy need it to read and to read it.  That is social media for you I guess.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 16, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And I hear with some sadness (i guess) all those celebs tweeting their sorrow - and in doing so they actually highlight for me the issue with social media.  Why do these celebs feel the need to express their upset publically - do I really care what Jonathan Ross thinks for instance - absolutely not.  But he and the rest clearly think that others - and their fans and followers - do need to hear their words. But why?  Why do the celebs feel the need to do this, and why do the needy need it to read and to read it.  That is social media for you I guess.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly that’s the world we live in.
People can’t go out for a meal or a night out without telling the world about it.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 16, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			I'd hazard a guess that it's been due to your daughters obsession with social media that has them obsessed with what others think of them.

It's all about the likes.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, but when were you born...the 1700's?
Peer pressure has always been around  and whilst modern social media may make it harder for young girls (and boys increasingly) to say it's social media is the reason is wrong. We didnt have it back in the 80's or 70's and girls then were still concerned about their appearance or what others thought about them.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 16, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And I hear with some sadness (i guess) all those celebs tweeting their sorrow - and in doing so they actually highlight for me the issue with social media.  Why do these celebs feel the need to express their upset publically - do I really care what Jonathan Ross thinks for instance - absolutely not.  But he and the rest clearly think that others - and their fans and followers - do need to hear their words. But why?  Why do the celebs feel the need to do this, and why do the needy need it to read and to read it.  That is social media for you I guess.
		
Click to expand...

So someone showing sadness because a fellow celebrity who many have worked with has passed away far too early in life shows you the issue with social media ?

And if you don’t care what Jonathon Ross says on social media - don’t follow him 

It’s just the social media equivalent of people writing in sympathy cards 

It’s pretty poor form to call people “needy” and it’s certainly not the case of “needing” to read anything 

I would have thought a person with your beliefs would be very much in favour of people showing a nice human nature of showing sadness and sympathy and I certainly don’t expect someone to be so judgemental of people - would you rather they said nothing then people question the silence

Social media is a very powerful tool and there millions who suffer in silence who may seek comfort in a stranger words


----------



## timd77 (Feb 16, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			I'd hazard a guess that it's been due to your daughters obsession with social media that has them obsessed with what others think of them.

It's all about the likes.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. It’s horrific and there’s f all we can do about it.


----------



## User20204 (Feb 16, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Sorry, but when were you born...the 1700's?
Peer pressure has always been around  and whilst modern social media may make it harder for young girls (and boys increasingly) to say it's social media is the reason is wrong. We didnt have it back in the 80's or 70's and girls then were still concerned about their appearance or what others thought about them.
		
Click to expand...

Insecure women is nothing new I agree, but constantly looking for acceptance and "likes" on social media isn't going to help them, cause if they don't get the gratification they desire, then what ?


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 16, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And I hear with some sadness (i guess) all those celebs tweeting their sorrow - and in doing so they actually highlight for me the issue with social media.  Why do these celebs feel the need to express their upset publically - do I really care what Jonathan Ross thinks for instance - absolutely not.  But he and the rest clearly think that others - and their fans and followers - do need to hear their words. But why?  Why do the celebs feel the need to do this, and why do the needy need it to read and to read it.  That is social media for you I guess.
		
Click to expand...

They work in the same industry and want to express their sadness,I really can’t see the problem with this.
I never knew her but I was very shocked and saddened when I heard the news.
A regular on tv and certainly came across as a very likeable person.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 16, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So someone showing sadness because a fellow celebrity who many have worked with has passed away far too early in life shows you the issue with social media ?

And if you don’t care what Jonathon Ross says on social media - don’t follow him

It’s just the social media equivalent of people writing in sympathy cards

It’s pretty poor form to call people “needy” and it’s certainly not the case of “needing” to read anything

I would have thought a person with your beliefs would be very much in favour of people showing a nice human nature of showing sadness and sympathy and I certainly don’t expect someone to be so judgemental of people - would you rather they said nothing then people question the silence

Social media is a very powerful tool and there millions who suffer in silence who may seek comfort in a stranger words
		
Click to expand...

You’ve totally missed the point here Phil. 

Also do you follow or interact with Piers Morgan in social media?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 16, 2020)

I’m having to delete posts, that means the thread is in danger of being closed.

Please guys


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 16, 2020)

I don’t follow anyone on twitter or anything - I’m not on any of twitter, instagram etc. I simply heard the reporting of JR tweet (and others) on the radio and just wondered why the need to publically emote - and I only assume celebs do it as they feel the need to let their thoughts known to their fans and followers - and the flip side of that being that these followers need to hear the views of those they follow - why would you follow someone if you didn’t feel a need to know their thoughts on stuff and things? - and I just don’t get that.

I would rather expect any decent person to feel shocked and sad.  Would it not be simpler and in some ways more respectful in this sort of sad situation for celebs to do their grieving in private - or perhaps send a message to her partner if they had a close enough relationship with her. Would that not be what those suffering the loss need to have - and support.

I‘m not angry or irritated by this public tweeting of grief - just a bit baffled as to why...how did we ever manage to provide words of comfort and support in difficult times before social media burst on the scene and took over...I know what I do - I pray for her, her partner, her family and those closest to her.  And I do that in private.


----------



## Fish (Feb 16, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So someone showing sadness because a fellow celebrity who many have worked with has passed away far too early in life shows you the issue with social media ?

And if you don’t care what Jonathon Ross says on social media - don’t follow him

It’s just the social media equivalent of people writing in sympathy cards

It’s pretty poor form to call people “needy” and it’s certainly not the case of “needing” to read anything

I would have thought a person with your beliefs would be very much in favour of people showing a nice human nature of showing sadness and sympathy and I certainly don’t expect someone to be so judgemental of people - would you rather they said nothing then people question the silence

Social media is a very powerful tool and there millions who suffer in silence who may seek comfort in a stranger words
		
Click to expand...

how do you know he follows JR, I don’t follow him or many others, but I’ve read and seen their posts in online news posts and quoted on tv, so who’s being judgemental now, and as for questioning someones beliefs and how they should respond or shouldn’t, who are you to judge him, he’s got an opinion, one I value far more than yours, if you don’t agree with it, ignore it, isn’t that the core of this situation, if you haven’t got anything nice to say, don’t say anything!


----------



## Fish (Feb 16, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I don’t follow anyone on twitter or anything - I’m not on any of twitter, instagram etc. I simply heard the reporting of JR tweet (and others) on the radio and just wondered why the need to publically emote - and I only assume celebs do it as they feel the need to let their thoughts known to their fans and followers - and the flip side of that being that these followers need to hear the views of those they follow - why would you follow someone if you didn’t feel a need to know their thoughts on stuff and things? - and I just don’t get that.

I would rather expect any decent person to feel shocked and sad.  Would it not be simpler and in some ways more respectful in this sort of sad situation for celebs to do their grieving in private - or perhaps send a message to her partner if they had a close enough relationship with her. Would that not be what those suffering the loss need to have - and support.

I‘m not angry or irritated by this public tweeting is grief - just a bit baffled as to why...how did we ever manage to provide words of comfort and support in difficult times before social media burst on the scene and took over...I know what I do - I pray for her , her partner, her family and those closer to her.  And I do that in private.
		
Click to expand...

maybe you should ask Phil why he follows Piers Morgan on Twitter, especially if he hates everything about the person because of his past Sun employment, why follow him, and attempt to interact with him, again isn’t that again the core of this situation, using social media to attack people, speaks volumes imo.

Let him who casts the first stone, and all that.......


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 16, 2020)

Fish said:



			maybe you should ask Phil why he follows Piers Morgan on Twitter, especially if he hates everything about the person because of his past Sun employment, why follow him, and attempt to interact with him, again isn’t that again the core of this situation, using social media to attack people, speaks volumes imo.

Let him who casts the first stone, and all that.......
		
Click to expand...

Probably for the same reason he reads the Brexit threads and complains about what people post on it.


----------



## fundy (Feb 16, 2020)

If you havent seen/heard Laura Whitmore on her breakfast show earlier then have a listen to her tribute in the first few minutes. 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000ffr8


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 16, 2020)

fundy said:



			If you havent seen/heard Laura Whitmore on her breakfast show earlier then have a listen to her tribute in the first few minutes.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000ffr8

Click to expand...

listened to it earlier,heartbreaking.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 16, 2020)

fundy said:



			If you havent seen/heard Laura Whitmore on her breakfast show earlier then have a listen to her tribute in the first few minutes.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000ffr8

Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Feb 16, 2020)

fundy said:



			If you havent seen/heard Laura Whitmore on her breakfast show earlier then have a listen to her tribute in the first few minutes.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000ffr8

Click to expand...

Watched it earlier, really hits home.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 16, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I don’t follow anyone on twitter or anything - I’m not on any of twitter, instagram etc. I simply heard the reporting of JR tweet (and others) on the radio and just wondered why the need to publically emote - and I only assume celebs do it as they feel the need to let their thoughts known to their fans and followers - and the flip side of that being that these followers need to hear the views of those they follow - why would you follow someone if you didn’t feel a need to know their thoughts on stuff and things? - and I just don’t get that.

I would rather expect any decent person to feel shocked and sad.  Would it not be simpler and in some ways more respectful in this sort of sad situation for celebs to do their grieving in private - or perhaps send a message to her partner if they had a close enough relationship with her. Would that not be what those suffering the loss need to have - and support.

I‘m not angry or irritated by this public tweeting of grief - just a bit baffled as to why...how did we ever manage to provide words of comfort and support in difficult times before social media burst on the scene and took over...I know what I do - I pray for her, her partner, her family and those closest to her.  And I do that in private.
		
Click to expand...

In situations like these they act as an online condolences book - Twitter and Facebook etc are very powerful tools and on the main used very well to reach a lot of people - people coming out with messages about the young lady could easily show others in the same situation that they aren’t alone and there are friends out there that can help you in dark times.

Also all you need is someone you follow to quote others and you see it even if you don’t follow them yourself

Some of the celebs out there post a lot of insight and helpful stuff as well as showing a human side.

There is no wrong way for people to pass on their sympathy or thoughts- whether that be in private or in public as long as it comes from the right place with the right meaning behind it - and in a society where mental illness is becoming bigger the more people shout out in public the easier hopefully it is for people to see they aren’t alone.

It was the same when Kobe Bryant passed away - he was an icon in the states as a sportsman and people felt sad and showed their public emotions.

Modern society changes as each year goes by - we become more aware of others, social media is a very powerful tool that should be used as a positive



Fish said:



			maybe you should ask Phil why he follows Piers Morgan on Twitter, especially if he hates everything about the person because of his past Sun employment, why follow him, and attempt to interact with him, again isn’t that again the core of this situation, using social media to attack people, speaks volumes imo.

Let him who casts the first stone, and all that.......
		
Click to expand...

I don’t follow Piers Morgan 🙄


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 16, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			In situations like these they act as an online condolences book - Twitter and Facebook etc are very powerful tools and on the main used very well to reach a lot of people - people coming out with messages about the young lady could easily show others in the same situation that they aren’t alone and there are friends out there that can help you in dark times.
*
Also all you need is someone you follow to quote others and you see it even if you don’t follow them yourself*

Some of the celebs out there post a lot of insight and helpful stuff as well as showing a human side.

There is no wrong way for people to pass on their sympathy or thoughts- whether that be in private or in public as long as it comes from the right place with the right meaning behind it - and in a society where mental illness is becoming bigger the more people shout out in public the easier hopefully it is for people to see they aren’t alone.

It was the same when Kobe Bryant passed away - he was an icon in the states as a sportsman and people felt sad and showed their public emotions.

Modern society changes as each year goes by - we become more aware of others, social media is a very powerful tool that should be used as a positive



I don’t follow Piers Morgan 🙄
		
Click to expand...


“And if you don’t care what Jonathon Ross says on social media - don’t follow him”


🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️


----------



## User20204 (Feb 16, 2020)

fundy said:



			If you havent seen/heard Laura Whitmore on her breakfast show earlier then have a listen to her tribute in the first few minutes.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000ffr8

Click to expand...


It was heartfelt and sincere. I'm guessing she was making reference to the likes of Piers Morgan but like everything in the social media tabloid world we live in, it'll all fall on deaf ears and be quickly forgotten about. 

From a personal perspective, I got more upset at Ian Wright's emotion on Desert Island Discs when he spoke about his old teacher from school, nothing personal about Caroline Flack, as I said earlier, it was a sad and tragic ending but we meant nothing to me or mine so who knows what tomorrows headlines will be.


----------



## Fish (Feb 16, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			In situations like these they act as an online condolences book - Twitter and Facebook etc are very powerful tools and on the main used very well to reach a lot of people - people coming out with messages about the young lady could easily show others in the same situation that they aren’t alone and there are friends out there that can help you in dark times.

Also all you need is someone you follow to quote others and you see it even if you don’t follow them yourself

Some of the celebs out there post a lot of insight and helpful stuff as well as showing a human side.

There is no wrong way for people to pass on their sympathy or thoughts- whether that be in private or in public as long as it comes from the right place with the right meaning behind it - and in a society where mental illness is becoming bigger the more people shout out in public the easier hopefully it is for people to see they aren’t alone.

It was the same when Kobe Bryant passed away - he was an icon in the states as a sportsman and people felt sad and showed their public emotions.

Modern society changes as each year goes by - we become more aware of others, social media is a very powerful tool that should be used as a positive



I don’t follow Piers Morgan 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Well someone you follow must, as you interact with his (PM’s) posts, that you don’t actually follow him is a technicality, because you still feel the need to interact with him, so if you don’t like him, or what he stands or stood for, why attack him with your posts for his past employment, why not just ignore them, even if they’re in reply to someone else in the responses to his post, you know he’ll see them, You know how it works, so in doing that, you are no different to the gutter press with their attacks, you’ve become compliant to the same social media abuse that’s being discussed, every negative, and sometimes abusive post in reply to posts you don’t agree with, are an attack on that individual. 

So why not stand by your newly posted #BeNice tag, or are you just full of double standards and look to spin what you can to justify your trolling.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 16, 2020)

fundy said:



			If you havent seen/heard Laura Whitmore on her breakfast show earlier then have a listen to her tribute in the first few minutes.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000ffr8

Click to expand...

Spoke very well during what must have been hard for her after losing her friend - should hopefully hit home.


----------



## stefanovic (Feb 17, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			If the only criteria you are using is infant and child mortality rates.  Which if you are in a dark place mentally, is probably not the 1st thing that springs to mind.
		
Click to expand...

I've been in many dark places in my 70 years. I was last year. But my approach is to always tough it out. 
Life is not a bed of roses. Celebrities are in a false position and they need to stay grounded.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 17, 2020)

stefanovic said:



			I've been in many dark places in my 70 years. I was last year. But my approach is to always tough it out.
Life is not a bed of roses. Celebrities are in a false position and they need to stay grounded.
		
Click to expand...

I’m a little bit surprised with your response if you have been through as much as you say.

I would of thought if you have such an understanding of your issues and how you cope/coped you’d be more tolerant and sympathetic to others.

Celebrities are still people and liable to the same weakness’s as the rest of us.

Unless we have been in their shoes I’d be hesitant in telling anyone how to deal with their own problems.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 17, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			“And if you don’t care what Jonathon Ross says on social media - don’t follow him”


🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Not caring and not liking are different. We should expose ourselves to differing views. Far too many people exist in an echo chamber.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 17, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Not caring and not liking are different. We should expose ourselves to differing views. Far too many people exist in an echo chamber.
		
Click to expand...

wasn’t me that said it 👍🏻


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 17, 2020)

Really sorry to hear of this sad loss at such an early age and my thoughts fo out to her family and everybody connected with her.

However there are over 100 suicides I. The UK each week but ‘celebrity suicides’ seem to attract more attention. she had a successful career, probably no money issue, but other people who take their own life are initially perceived to be in a fat worse position.

RIP CF.


----------



## Grant85 (Feb 17, 2020)

Personally don't feel this needs legislation.

It needs people to stop buying the sun, reading their website, stop buying the Daily Mail and reading that website, stop following Piers Morgan, Eamonn Holmes etc. Stop engaging with them on twitter. Stop watching GMB. Stop replying to these people on twitter. Stop commenting on tweets or facebook posts (regardless of what point you are making). Stop quote sharing their tweets etc and liking tweets of those who do.

Morgan has 7 million followers, which I personally find baffling. I know not all 7 million will be fans, but that's a crazy size of audience for him to have a direct line to. 

Tabloid media culture exists in this country to make money. It exploits people at certain points in their life. They make money by eyeballs and subsequent ad revenue. If people stop watching / engaging / clicking, it disappears over night.

I have not bought or read a tabloid newspaper since 2007 and almost never click on a link to one (if it is someone I know personally or the odd sports or political story perhaps, but that's once or twice a year).

Ok, I don't watch Love Island or Big Brother, so find it much easier to avoid these types of story but folk have to apply a bit of common sense and discipline over what they consume in the media.


----------



## stefanovic (Feb 17, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			I’m a little bit surprised with your response if you have been through as much as you say.
		
Click to expand...

I say that in life you have to stay grounded. There is a price to be paid for everything. I have learned that lesson.




			I would of thought if you have such an understanding of your issues and how you cope/coped you’d be more tolerant and sympathetic to others.
		
Click to expand...

I do have empathy. A school friend took his own life at just 20. A distant relation also took his own life.




			Celebrities are still people and liable to the same weakness’s as the rest of us.
		
Click to expand...

There is an organization called the Samaritans, which I have used in the past after bereavement. They have undoubtedly saved many lives.




			Unless we have been in their shoes I’d be hesitant in telling anyone how to deal with their own problems.
		
Click to expand...

Problems are likely to be brought on by themselves over a period of time.
Programs like Love Island don't help (how many suicides now?)


----------



## IanM (Feb 17, 2020)

No idea who she was till it appeared in the news.  What a very sad tale.

I am astonished about some of the stuff on Twitter and even on here. Some folk have no idea.  The post before this claims wisdom but demonstrates anything but.  (Sorry Stef, no personal offence meant, but there are issues all over it.





stefanovic said:



			I say that in life you have to stay grounded. There is a price to be paid for everything. I have learned that lesson.    *   Lucky you - not everyone is so lucky*


I do have empathy. A school friend took his own life at just 20. A distant relation also took his own life.               *  Apologies for failing to spot the empathy!*

There is an organization called the Samaritans, which I have used in the past after bereavement. They have undoubtedly saved many lives. * Yes, but not this one or everyone *

Problems are likely to be brought on by themselves over a period of time.    *  Generalisation based on perception and no actual knowledge of the people in this case (I assume) *

Click to expand...


If you need to delete posts, that's thread locking time in my view.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 17, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			wasn’t me that said it 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

I know. I’m defending the person that did.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 17, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			I know. I’m defending the person that did.
		
Click to expand...

Gotcha 🙄


----------



## hovis (Feb 17, 2020)

a little of topic but I'm always left bemused when a popular person dies and there's numerous amounts of stories, posts, tweets and news feeds with numerous people being interviewed for their opinion on the matter saying what a tragedy it is (and it is don't get me wrong. it is)  then a school or hospital gets hit by an accidental drone strike or an earth quake flattens and entire village with multiple deaths and it gets 2 minutes on the news, people say "that's a shame" then we forget about it.  
we are strange people at times


----------



## chellie (Feb 17, 2020)

hovis said:



			a little of topic but I'm always left bemused when a popular person dies and there's numerous amounts of stories, posts, tweets and news feeds with numerous people being interviewed for their opinion on the matter saying what a tragedy it is (and it is don't get me wrong. it is)  then a school or hospital gets hit by an accidental drone strike or an earth quake flattens and entire village with multiple deaths and it gets 2 minutes on the news, people say "that's a shame" then we forget about it. 
we are strange people at times
		
Click to expand...

It's what the media force us to watch and hear though isn't it. Much like the crap that is produced that people watch.


----------



## tigerwes (Feb 17, 2020)

What happened to this poor girl is tragic. Some of the comments on here are just plain stupid at best

I know a hell of a lot more on the subject of suicide then i would ever want to.  What we have to remember is that a young woman has sunk so low that she has taken her own life.

Is it social media? is it the press? a quick answer to that is to remove yourself from social media.  But we don't actually know of either of these were actually responsible for this. We don't know what was going on in her head.

The issue is what do we do to stop people ending their life in this way. The stats are horrendous, especially for men.  But this was a woman who was aware of the help available, had the money to get help without the use of the useless NHS, i would imagine she had friends who she could go to.  Yet with all of this  she still went down this path.

What is the answer? More awareness?like ive said this woman was aware of the help on hand, she has posted about it. 

Personally i believe the media and the "experts" seem to group everyone in the same bracket. Not everyone who commits suicide is depressed, some of them could be classed as selfish, some just want to die and you can't stop them.

I don't know the answer, but we mist do something.

The 1st thing we can do is talk, if you feel a bit down talk to someone, if you havent heard from a mate a while give them a call.  And just be nice to people.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 18, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Perhaps we can all take a moment to reflect about ourselves and any individual who used to be in our life and close, but today - for whatever reason - is not.  And perhaps, whether or not we consider the separation down to us or them, we take the opportunity to reach out.  We may not get a reply or any response - but we do not know what our reaching out might mean to that person.
		
Click to expand...

BTW - this is the sort of thing I was thinking about when I posted some time ago asking what we might do on the 'extra' day we get this month of a Leap Year - the thing that we may have not thought about for some time, or that we have put off doing for whatever reason.  And I think it is possibly one of the very best thing we could choose do in the current mood of national reflection and introspection.


----------



## User20204 (Feb 18, 2020)

You do realise it's not an extra day day, just another day don't you ?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 18, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			You do realise it's not an extra day day, just another day don't you ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I do know...but compared with three out of four Februarys it is an extra February day.  Deconstruct my logic if you really must - but all I say is - and as the ladies can do once every four years - take the opportunity to do that thing.  That's all I am suggesting.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 18, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Yes I do know...but compared with three out of four Februarys it is an extra February day.  Deconstruct my logic if you really must - but all I say is - and as the ladies can do once every four years - take the opportunity to do that thing.  That's all I am suggesting.
		
Click to expand...

Why do we need another national day of anything.  Better to get people to reach out each day to help others than wait for a single day once every year or 4 years.


----------



## stefanovic (Feb 18, 2020)

tigerwes said:



			The 1st thing we can do is talk, if you feel a bit down talk to someone, if you havent heard from a mate a while give them a call.  And just be nice to people.
		
Click to expand...

It's good to talk. Don't bottle it up. But you need to talk to the right people like the Samaritans. They listen more than anything. They know that just talking can get the 'demons' out of your head.
Newspaper headline today refers to the Cruel Prosection Service.
But the CPS are not there to look after your mental health. There are there to take you to court.
It's still up to you to stay on the straight and narrow and not get ahead of yourself.
Let's hope something good comes out of this tragedy.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 18, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Why do we need another national day of anything.  Better to get people to reach out each day to help others than wait for a single day once every year or 4 years.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not saying wait.  Any day - _even _today - can be that extra day this month - and yes - why wait for any particular day...this month or any month...

I'm not sure why what I have suggested is being picked at...after all - all that I am suggesting is that we actually stop charging through our busy lives - often in a state of self-absorption - spend a moment or two in reflection - and do something for someone else that we wouldn't normally do.  As ladies can do - as the tradition goes - on 29th February.

So pick up the phone or send a text today to that person who you have let slip out of your life - or that you have fallen out with...


----------



## Wolf (Feb 18, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'm not saying wait.  Any day can be that extra day this month - and yes - why wait for any particular day...this month or any month...

I'm not sure why what I have suggested is being picked at...after all - all that I am suggesting is that we actually stop charging through our busy lives - spend a moment or two in reflection - and do something for someone else that we wouldn't normally do.  As ladies can do - as the tradition goes - on 29th February.
		
Click to expand...

Its only been picked up as you've put a date on i and likened it to what ladies can do on 29th February. Its not akin to that at all, what we need to focus on isn't just men or women doing some different, we need to highlight the need for us all to interact with each other more positively. We need as a public be less consuming and intolerant of peoples imperfections and actually embrace them so people don't feel the need to be perfect.

We need to stop blaming the press for a moment and look at the areas we can affect like social media using them in way we do creates so much pressure for men and women to get likes, we need start educating our children about how that is not popularity or acceptance its merely voyeurism. We don't need a national day or a date for it, we need it now and every single day not just one day. 

This is not a dig at you SILH as i believe the intention in your post is a very good one and something i agree with, but what we need is it to happen now to help people suffering we need to be the ones who reach out to them instead of asking why they don't reach out to us.


----------



## tigerwes (Feb 18, 2020)

I don't see how the CPS are in any way to blame for this. They have a job to do, and must have had enough evidence to proceed.  I understand her partner didn't want to press charges, but i would imagine this happens a lot with Domestic Violence so the CPS have a duty of care to the victim I would think.

The prison system is full of people with mental health issues. Just look at the stats for self harming and suicide while in prison. Should these people not be prosecuted due to thier mental health?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 18, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Its only been picked up as you've put a date on i and likened it to what ladies can do on 29th February. Its not akin to that at all, what we need to focus on isn't just men or women doing some different, we need to highlight the need for us all to interact with each other more positively. We need as a public be less consuming and intolerant of peoples imperfections and actually embrace them so people don't feel the need to be perfect.

We need to stop blaming the press for a moment and look at the areas we can affect like social media using them in way we do creates so much pressure for men and women to get likes, we need start educating our children about how that is not popularity or acceptance its merely voyeurism. We don't need a national day or a date for it, we need it now and every single day not just one day.

This is not a dig at you SILH as i believe the intention in your post is a very good one and something i agree with, but what we need is it to happen now to help people suffering we need to be the ones who reach out to them instead of asking why they don't reach out to us.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed we do.  In fact my original post was more aimed at what we might choose to do on the 29th February as we don't get 29th February every year...and so an opportunity to do something new or different.  It so happens that my thoughts triggered by Caroline Flacks death - around contacting someone - were just the sort of thing a little different that we might do on that day.

But of course - we should every day perhaps all be a little less absorbed with our own lives, and think a little bit more, and more often, about that of others; we should perhaps be a little bit more concerned about the well-being of others - and what we - as individuals, can actually do to make another's day perhaps a little better - if we can.  But then - I guess some would say that I would say that 

And so I just pinged my sister as I haven't tried to contact her for over a month - and I haven't heard from her for more than two.  She might get back to me - she might not.  But that's not the point.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 18, 2020)

tigerwes said:



			I don't see how the CPS are in any way to blame for this. They have a job to do, and must have had enough evidence to proceed.  I understand her partner didn't want to press charges, but i would imagine this happens a lot with Domestic Violence so the CPS have a duty of care to the victim I would think.

The prison system is full of people with mental health issues. Just look at the stats for self harming and suicide while in prison. Should these people not be prosecuted due to thier mental health?
		
Click to expand...

i would agree with everything you say


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 18, 2020)

tigerwes said:



*I don't see how the CPS are in any way to blame for this*. They have a job to do, and must have had enough evidence to proceed.  I understand her partner didn't want to press charges, but i would imagine this happens a lot with Domestic Violence so the CPS have a duty of care to the victim I would think.

The prison system is full of people with mental health issues. Just look at the stats for self harming and suicide while in prison. Should these people not be prosecuted due to thier mental health?
		
Click to expand...

They are not.  It is a narrative being pushed by certain newspapers.  No idea why, can't possibly have anything to do with the fact that they used her arrest and subsequent behaviour in stories over and over again to increase the amount of clicks they get. So may be looking to deflect some of the blame elsewhere.


----------



## IanM (Feb 18, 2020)

chellie said:



			It's what the media force us to watch and hear though isn't it. Much like the crap that is produced that people watch.
		
Click to expand...

Understand the sentiment, but in reality, no one is forced to watch anything.   - if it has "celebrity" in the title, Ant & Dec anywhere near it, BBC Luvvie Parlour Games, Graham Norton, Ozzy's Missus or kids etc etc in it, it just doesn't go on.

Every TV has an off button and I stopped buying newspapers 20 years ago.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 18, 2020)

IanM said:



			Understand the sentiment, but in reality, no one is forced to watch anything.   - if it has "celebrity" in the title, Ant & Dec anywhere near it, BBC Luvvie Parlour Games, Graham Norton, Ozzy's Missus or kids etc etc in it, it just doesn't go on.

Every TV has an off button and I stopped buying newspapers 20 years ago.
		
Click to expand...

Trouble is on that basis you'll be missing out on Would I Lie to You and Celebrity Bake Off. Which is a great shame as they are ace.


----------



## IanM (Feb 18, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			Trouble is on that basis you'll be missing out on Would I Lie to You and Celebrity Bake Off. Which is a great shame as they are ace.
		
Click to expand...

I just laughed out loud in a completely silent office....


----------



## Dando (Feb 18, 2020)

Taking this off on a slight tangent but I’ve just watched the channel 4 documentaries on “our mental health emergency” and it’s heart breaking watching the youngsters talking about suicide and there’s not enough help for them


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 18, 2020)

Maybe, just maybe this is the wake up call to increase the emphasis on mental health welfare and put it on a par with physical health
( often the two go hand in hand)
Hoping


----------



## User20204 (Feb 18, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Maybe, just maybe this is the wake up call to increase the emphasis on mental health welfare and put it on a par with physical health
( often the two go hand in hand)
Hoping
		
Click to expand...

I very much doubt it tbh. As someone who struggles at times with my mental health I can speak personally and say, it is the single most difficult thing to reach out. 

For about 4 weeks over the Christmas/New Year period I was not in a good place at all, I suffered in silence til the light shone again.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Feb 18, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			I very much doubt it tbh. As someone who struggles at times with my mental health I can speak personally and say, it is the single most difficult thing to reach out.

For about 4 weeks over the Christmas/New Year period I was not in a good place at all, I suffered in silence til the light shone again.
		
Click to expand...

Don't ever do that again. Do you have an Andy's Man Club near you?

http://andysmanclub.co.uk/ 

If you don't, then get in touch via email or social media, I know there will be somebody there that will respond and help you.


----------



## Dando (Feb 18, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			I very much doubt it tbh. As someone who struggles at times with my mental health I can speak personally and say, it is the single most difficult thing to reach out.

For about 4 weeks over the Christmas/New Year period I was not in a good place at all, I suffered in silence til the light shone again.
		
Click to expand...

I was in a very dark place a few weeks ago and could’ve easily ended it all.
It took me breaking down in front of Mrs d for me to tell her just how bad I was.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 18, 2020)

Dando said:



			I was in a very dark place a few weeks ago and could’ve easily ended it all.
It took me breaking down in front of Mrs d for me to tell her just how bad I was.
		
Click to expand...

Stay strong and talk 👍🏻


----------



## Dando (Feb 18, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Stay strong and talk 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

I’m not a very good talker!


----------



## User20204 (Feb 18, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Stay strong and talk 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but that is such an easy thing to say. Some can hardly get out of bed, opening the curtains is a challenge.


----------



## Dando (Feb 18, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Sorry but that is such an easy thing to say. Some can hardly get out of bed, opening the curtains is a challenge.
		
Click to expand...

When I told my mum how bad I was she said I just needed to get over it, which was really helpful!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 18, 2020)

Dando said:



			I’m not a very good talker!
		
Click to expand...

Same for me


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 18, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Sorry but that is such an easy thing to say. Some can hardly get out of bed, opening the curtains is a challenge.
		
Click to expand...

Appreciate that


----------



## User20204 (Feb 18, 2020)

Dando said:



			When I told my mum how bad I was she said I just needed to get over it, which was really helpful!
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, to those who don't understand it, it's to be expected but yes, not very helpful.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 18, 2020)

Dando said:



			When I told my mum how bad I was she said I just needed to get over it, which was really helpful!
		
Click to expand...

The positive is the fact you were able to tell her, her reaction may of been her defence mechanism.

I’d genuinely say you’ve took one of the hardest steps by breaking through one of the barriers to speak to those closest. It certainly won’t of been easy for you.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 19, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Maybe, just maybe this is the wake up call to increase the emphasis on mental health welfare and put it on a par with physical health
( often the two go hand in hand)
Hoping
		
Click to expand...

Haven't we had the massive media emphasis through professional sportsmen and women exploring their mental problems. While its fantastic at raising the profile at least in the short term does it really address the core issues and help the ordinary person where the health profession is already swamped and the mental health side of things are grossly underfunded and understaffed


----------



## User20204 (Feb 19, 2020)

Just read the statement that her family released about what she said. Absolute classic depressive state of mind talk in what she has said.

She has clearly felt that everyone around her and the world would be better off without her.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 19, 2020)

And heard that the poor girl hung herself - dreadfully sad...

Those elements of the press who made it their business to hound; attack and criticise her must not be let off the hook.  Let them not deflect or pretend they didn't.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 19, 2020)

Does anybody know how it got to this stage?

i5 was I understand 1a.m. Did her boyfriend complain to the police?


----------



## Wolf (Feb 19, 2020)

3offTheTee said:



			Does anybody know how it got to this stage?

i5 was I understand 1a.m. Did her boyfriend complain to the police?
		
Click to expand...

He called 999 and is quoted by solicitors apparently as saying "she tried to kill me" 

The evidence at scene and his injury is why the CPS had chosen to proceed depsite him choosing not to press charges.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 19, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			didn't she also have to be restrained at the scene and initially was more than uncooperative?
		
Click to expand...

I believe that's what the police told the CPS


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 19, 2020)

Wolf said:



			I believe that's what the police told the CPS
		
Click to expand...

Initially I was thinking if the victim said drop the charges then that should be case. 
However I am sure they have experience in these matters and know that sometimes initially dropping the charges only leads to another brutal attack or possibly a killing.
I read the press story, and the only thing I got from it was there was no sorry to the person who was hurt. 
I do think stress and depression were at play. I also think we talk too much but act very differently when dealing with or helping depression.
I see big organisations saying they care and been part of a big organisation that actively states it cares ... which is a total PR stunt, they could not give a monkeys. So I could believe she was suffering and no one cared as long as they got their pound of flesh, plus the pressures of being associated with a show like love island. 
In the end it is a sad event


----------



## tigerwes (Feb 19, 2020)

Dando said:



			I’m not a very good talker!
		
Click to expand...

Nobody is as bad as me when it come to talking.  But sometimes you have to force yourself, you to have realise when your feeling low before it gets too bad and open up to someone. 

This is from someone who spent years bottling everything up. I didnt tell a single person after my dad took his own life when i was 17. My mates found out from the obituaries in the paper. I went through a horrendous time with this and other personal issues at the time. 
I've since lost a best mate, good work friend and cousin the same way. Still not a lot of talking from me, even though I was having my own issues with suicidal thoughts. It all came to a head after an issue at work and I hit rock bottom, still not talking and keeping it to myself.  I did try to get some help through the NHS, but this was a waste of time.  After trying to return to work I nearly broke down in front of a work friend and was thankfully given some counselling through work. This was the best thing i have done and would highly recommend it. 

I still have issues and still have urges to act on them. But I understand it better and can deal with it before it grips me.

So now matter how bad you are, remember you are not alone, reach out and speak to someone.

Or contact CALM  / Samaritans /  MIND


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 20, 2020)

Saw the unissued inastagram statement last night and truly moving and sad that she had got to such a low point and really felt there was nowhere left to go


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 20, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230230887901671425


----------



## User20204 (Feb 20, 2020)

Unfortunately a lot of these "celebraties" crave game and attention and to a point bring things upon themselves, a kind of ying and yang thing.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 20, 2020)

just playing devils advocate here but would Male celeb be treated the same way in the same circumstances?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 20, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Unfortunately a lot of these "celebraties" crave game and attention and to a point bring things upon themselves, a kind of ying and yang thing.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately this is true. They are constantly feeding these magazines, social media etc as that is how they get their income, raise their profile. A good number have no or limited entertainment talent and rely on self publicity to generate interest. They are feeding the beast that will eventually eat them.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 20, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Unfortunately this is true. They are constantly feeding these magazines, social media etc as that is how they get their income, raise their profile. A good number have no or limited entertainment talent and rely on self publicity to generate interest. They are feeding the beast that will eventually eat them.
		
Click to expand...

There’s a line between their personal life and career, undoubtably the “celebrity” will cross that line at times, but the media still control the publication and exposure and seem to take no responsibility for their own behaviour.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 20, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			just playing devils advocate here but would Male celeb be treated the same way in the same circumstances?
		
Click to expand...

You mean for battering his partner with a table lamp?
Probably not.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 20, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			There’s a line between their personal life and career, undoubtably the “celebrity” will cross that line at times, but the media still control the publication and exposure and seem to take no responsibility for their own behaviour.
		
Click to expand...

I quite agree. My reply was largely aimed at the post regarding the Closer magazine cover. All of the people on there, perhaps with the exception of Holly W., feed the magazines and social media constantly. You can't turn that tap on and off just because a story suits you. For some of them the bad times simply open up the potential of a redemption arc and a whole new batch of pubilicity, stories, free holidays etc. The lines of personal and public have been blurred by their own actions.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 20, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I quite agree. My reply was largely aimed at the post regarding the Closer magazine cover. All of the people on there, perhaps with the exception of Holly W., feed the magazines and social media constantly. You can't turn that tap on and off just because a story suits you. For some of them the bad times simply open up the potential of a redemption arc and a whole new batch of pubilicity, stories, free holidays etc. The lines of personal and public have been blurred by their own actions.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate, how do you know those people constantly feed the magazines and social media, there are numerous stories of friends and families going behind their backs or the press going beyond the story etc.

I wholeheartedly agree the “celebrity” has to take some responsibility, but the press needs to take more, plus I’ll add the sado’s that but the mags etc need to take a look at themselves.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 20, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Sorry mate, how do you know those people constantly feed the magazines and social media, there are numerous stories of friends and families going behind their backs or the press going beyond the story etc.

I wholeheartedly agree the “celebrity” has to take some responsibility, but the press needs to take more, plus I’ll add the sado’s that but the mags etc need to take a look at themselves.
		
Click to expand...

Having watched the odd 'behind the scenes' programme on PR companies, listened to people involved in the entertainment and media industry, you will find that a good number of certain people have a very close, symbiotic relationship with the press (good word for a Thursday that). They go hand in hand together, same as politicians and political journo's. There will certainly be stories that the celebs do not want out there and they have no control over but a good number are fed by their own PR company to keep them in the public eye. 

Not everyone is involved in that game but I think you can see pretty clearly who does and who does not play the game. Plenty of celebs at all levels live normal lives out of the limelight, it is possible to do.

No idea why people buy those mags other than the need for gossip, to either see how someones life is falling apart (makes the reader feel better about their life?), or to see something they perceive as glamorous and an escape. Never bought one, never will.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 20, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230473611733016578


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 20, 2020)

pauljames87 said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230473611733016578

Click to expand...

That is just horrible. My thoughts about him are largely unpleasant ones and I hope Karma truly exists. 

I am guessing GDPR rules don't apply in these situations as LW clearly does not give consent.


----------



## drdel (Feb 20, 2020)

Unfortunately the media like controversy and want 'good looking' photogenic candidates (often female) . The so-called 'Reality' shows/stories can often catapult and bring into focus vulnerable, attention seeking individuals who suddenly realise they are just canon fodder. The cash and hype they gain and subsequent anti-climax they can frequently experience easily leads to the 'imposter' syndrome adding to their turmoil.

The entertainment industry is a ruthless business model where only a very small minority enjoy a robust and continuing career/lifestyle.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 20, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Saw the unissued inastagram statement last night and truly moving and sad that she had got to such a low point and really felt there was nowhere left to go
		
Click to expand...

There’s also every chance she was never going to release it and/or it’s embellished or includes lies. A dead person can still have lied.


----------



## ger147 (Feb 20, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That is just horrible. My thoughts about him are largely unpleasant ones and I hope Karma truly exists.

I am guessing GDPR rules don't apply in these situations as LW clearly does not give consent.
		
Click to expand...

GDPR has absolutely nothing to do with being photographed in a public place.

Not saying it's right btw, I hate the way the Paparazzi bother people constantly in exactly this sort of way.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 20, 2020)

ger147 said:



			GDPR has absolutely nothing to do with being photographed in a public place.

Not saying it's right btw, I hate the way the Paparazzi bother people constantly in exactly this sort of way.
		
Click to expand...

I thought not, stupid suggestion of mine 😕. I also read a piece later that advised it is legal to take pictures of anyone in a public place in S.Africa, he didn't need any form of permission. Still doesn't make him less of a scrote. Paps don't do humanity I don't think.


----------



## Ethan (Feb 21, 2020)

The press is full of sanctimonious hand-wringing coverage of this. There were approximately 20 suicides the day she killed herself. I imagine few of the other 19 had lamped their sleeping partner and had a 999 visit from the cops and court pending. This event is the root cause of the bad outcome which followed, and it is entirely unsurprising that the media, which Love Island and other trashy TV programmes feed, turned on her. She is reported to have been very concerned about the police body cam pictures of the scene after the 999 call being shown in court. I hate The Sun and other trashy tabloids, but they really aren't the cause or the underlying problem here. The problem is the voyeuristic sensationalist TV and the way it panders to clicks and media coverage. 

Some people draw parallels with Princess Di. But the cause for her death was not putting on a seatbelt and letting herself be driven through city tunnels ay 100 mph by a drunk driver in a car which had been written off a couple of years before after a previous high sped collision and should not have been put back on the road. A few paps on scooters didn't kill her.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 21, 2020)

Ethan said:



			The press is full of sanctimonious hand-wringing coverage of this. There were approximately 20 suicides the day she killed herself. I imagine few of the other 19 had lamped their sleeping partner and had a 999 visit from the cops and court pending. This event is the root cause of the bad outcome which followed, and it is entirely unsurprising that the media, which Love Island and other trashy TV programmes feed, turned on her. She is reported to have been very concerned about the police body cam pictures of the scene after the 999 call being shown in court.* I hate The Sun and other trashy tabloids, but they really aren't the cause or the underlying problem here. The problem is the voyeuristic sensationalist TV and the way it panders to clicks and media coverage*.

Some people draw parallels with Princess Di. But the cause for her death was not putting on a seatbelt and letting herself be driven through city tunnels ay 100 mph by a drunk driver in a car which had been written off a couple of years before after a previous high sped collision and should not have been put back on the road. A few paps on scooters didn't kill her.
		
Click to expand...

But can't you throw exactly the same criticism of the trashy tabloids (and you could argue more and more allegedly upmarket papers nowadays) in that they are mostly engaged in sensationalism and all they predominately care about nowadays is getting clicks on their web sites?


----------



## Ethan (Feb 21, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			But can't you throw exactly the same criticism of the trashy tabloids (and you could argue more and more allegedly upmarket papers nowadays) in that they are mostly engaged in sensationalism and all they predominately care about nowadays is getting clicks on their web sites?
		
Click to expand...

Sure you can. It is a circular argument, but in my opinion the red meat which started this feeding frenzy was her smacking the boyfriend. I read that Flack was lined up to do a show where members of the public would go before jury who would vote on whether they would have plastic surgery. I don't think she could have been blind to the risks of media frenzies and bad outcomes.


----------

